# Nice Meeting... Thanks Michael & Bruce



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

photo by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr

Michael waxes eloquent on the Walstad method...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yes, real nice meeting i tired to say bye as i was leaving. but you got busy talking bosani with bill, so i told bruce thanks for having me.. next meeting drinda house, with nikolay i has the speaker..


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

That meeting was a really something!

I even called it "historic" because we all agreed that our hobby needs more knowledge AND we are standing at a critical point AND we are able to take it in a new and better direction! A blend of Natural and Artistic aquariums indeed! I don't know how many people that read this understand what I'm saying, but I know most of us at the meeting understood it very well.

I have a ton of pictures of the event and the things we saw inside and outside. That place had no end - wherever you look there was something to see - left, right, down, and up! I shot and shot. Tex Guy here even has a movie that he made INSIDE one of the aquariums.

I'm sorry for one single thing - that I didn't think of asking Tex Guy to place his fancy underwater camera in the tank, self time it, and take a picture of all of us as the fish see us all the time from inside the tank! Maybe next time!

Thank you Michael!!!

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Niko you are right! What a great meeting! There was such a great presentation complete with amazingly clean and beautiful tanks - no dosing ferts! Tex Guy would love for me to go that direction! Niko I'd love for you to post some more pxs of the tanks and his ponds and such.

Michael your place is amazing! From the tanks, to the ponds, to the bonsai, to the amazing birds, to your beautiful yard - I didn't know where to look! Thank you so much!!!

If you misses this meeting I'm so sorry!! You really missed a great discussion on El Natural.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

From inside one of Michael's tanks...


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Video of the tank that blew me away.

Looked so natural. And it was created with the most natural means - soil, sunlight, good flow, only biofiltration.

Video does not show it in full glory, not even close:






--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

face palm, why do i always have to have the weird photos taken of me... I look like i felt a sleep when i was only laying my head down... / also what where the names of the new people as i forgot there names.. it was tom? and who else?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

All of you are too kind! I'm really glad people enjoyed the meeting.

BTW, the tetras feel violated by the invasion of their privacy, and are threatening to sue Tex Guy. The shellies, on the other hand, say, "Cool! We're on the internet!"


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Michael said:


> BTW, the tetras feel violated by the invasion of their privacy, and are threatening to sue Tex Guy."


Hey, I got a signed model release from each and every one of them!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Tons of pictures. Read the comments too. Not for the supposed wit, but look for grains of something useful.

https://picasaweb.google.com/ddasega/DFWAquaticPlantClubMeetingPart1Inside#

There is a Part 2 - "Outside". No, at Michael's house it never ends. Ponds, Bonsai, Koi, exotic birds and plants that feed from thin air while hanging high (special kinds of Bromeliads that is). These are the things we all saw yesterday.

--Nikolay


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

awesome!!!! I get to see this first hand on Wed when I deliver the food to Michael and pick up what plants no one wanted plus the swords Jim gave me. Niko, you're comments were great! just wish there were pics of the pond but i can wait til wed


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Outside pictures:

https://picasaweb.google.com/ddasega/DFWAquaticPlantClubMeetingPart2Outside#

--Nikolay


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I would love to have gone to the meeting. Looking at the pictures I couldn't help but think that I could have taken my pair of lilac crowned amazons that I wish I could find a good home for and left them with the macaws and probably no one would have ever noticed, lol. I hope we have another meeting there some time because I would love to see the place in person.


----------

